# Suggest a 2.1 speaker for p.c



## sumit05 (Nov 10, 2015)

Budget 2k.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 10, 2015)

Logitech Z313 2.1 Speakers -2,333.

Link:Buy Logitech Z313 2.1 Multimedia Speakers Online at Best Price in India - Snapdeal


----------



## sumit05 (Nov 12, 2015)

bssunilreddy said:


> Logitech Z313 2.1 Speakers -2,333.
> 
> Link:Buy Logitech Z313 2.1 Multimedia Speakers Online at Best Price in India - Snapdeal


Ok thanks.Any other suggestion??


----------



## teaj (Nov 12, 2015)

I also have to buy 2.1 PC speakers for a friend and budget is around 3k. Any suggestions?


----------



## mitraark (Nov 13, 2015)

Altec Lansing VS2621 used to be available for Rs 1500 in local market. It was quite a while ago though, still, You might want to search for it.


----------



## sumit05 (Nov 14, 2015)

Howz this one Buy Philips IN MMS4040F/94 2.1 Multimedia Speakers Online at Best Price in India - Snapdeal


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 14, 2015)

sumit05 said:


> Howz this one Buy Philips IN MMS4040F/94 2.1 Multimedia Speakers Online at Best Price in India - Snapdeal



That's good.... My friend bought it a year ago at 2.8k


----------

